# Un dictionnaire Français gratuit en widget



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juillet 2008)

Mac OS X est pourvu d'un petit dictionnaire assez pratique mais qui le serait nettement plus s'il ne limitait pas son contenu francophone à celui de la Wikipedia. Dictionnaire vient palier ce manque sous la forme d'un widget pour Dashboard [1.0 - 244 Ko - Mac OS 10.4.3 - VF - Gratuit]. Ses ressources sont issues de la base du CNRTL (Centre National de Ressources Textuelles et Lexicales), né à l'initiative du CNRS.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Juillet 2008)

Sympa comme widget.

Et très rapide, en plus.


----------



## Romuald (13 Juillet 2008)

L'essayer c'est l'adopter !

Merci du tuyau


----------



## wild thing (13 Juillet 2008)

déjà adopté et vraiment excellent!
Mais attention au bannissement en cas de trop nombreuses recherches en peu de temps.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2008)

wild thing a dit:


> déjà adopté et vraiment excellent!
> Mais attention au bannissement en cas de trop nombreuses recherches en peu de temps.


Bannissement? Comment ça?
Qui te bannit? C'est définitif?


----------



## wild thing (13 Juillet 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Bannissement? Comment ça?
> Qui te bannit? C'est définitif?



Non, non rien de définitif mais j'ai eu récemment un bannissement d'une heure car j'avais fait trop de recherche en peu de temps et cela utilise trop de leur bande passante!


----------



## nosss17 (9 Août 2008)

Merci, ça manque un dico en Français


----------

